# Hi, INTJ Female here...



## CarolinaDC (Sep 19, 2009)

I recently discovered I am an INTJ , and no wonder why I had so many issues with relationships. Always thinking, what is wrong with me, Why can't I be more extroverted..oh well, I have been reading this forum and find it deeply interesting. Feel free to comment on your impressions on nthe INTJ female, there is not a lot of us for what I read...
TIA
Carol


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. Come over to the SP side, we have the most fun.:tongue:


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Welcome, always glad to see another better half INTJ join the forums!


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome to the cafe, CarolinaDC. INTJ females are pretty cool.


(Almost as cool as INTP females.:laughing


----------



## CarolinaDC (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Welcome to the Cafe. Come over to the SP side, we have the most fun.:tongue:


 What he said. I do have to agree. 

Welcome fellow female INTJ. 
Yes, we are rare and it is very common for us to think "something is wrong with us" (especially since the world constantly keeps telling us that crap), until the day we find out about MBTI. Then it suddenly all makes sense.


----------



## CarolinaDC (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh God it does make sense now! It is since I was a kid, I was always the odd kid, daydreaming, and BYMYSELF. And it does make sense, I am the odd ball at my very social job, where everyone seems to know EVERITHING about everyone's life, oh so uncomfortable...
It does make sense now


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Heh, yeah welcome to the world of INTJs. 
We stay out of trends, we stay for ourselves and sit in our room; while our parents try to MAKE us go out, because "it is not healthy to sit by yourself" (who are we even bothering with it? Seriously.), we stay out of stuff. Yes, that's us. 
The world wants to make us believe we fit nowhere (or we do it ourselves, because it is true), and then, when you find MBTI you go "Oh my God!". Hehe.


----------



## CarolinaDC (Sep 19, 2009)

It is kind of a revelation
The socializing part of it, it is me to a T. I dont enjoy it for the sake of it. I always though of myself as a "depressive" person because I did not get how everyone was so 'social' while I was inside my inner worls. And boy, do I enjoy that INNER paradise, should I say. Just knowing I am not abnormal makes my life so much easier.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

InvisibleJim said:


> Welcome, always glad to see another better half INTJ join the forums!


The female INT's are better and you know it. :wink:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

CarolinaDC said:


> The socializing part of it, it is me to a T. I dont enjoy it for the sake of it.


Yep! Now you have it black on white: We are allowed to be assholes..err..in our own world and people have to deal with it. :tongue:


----------



## totefee (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, welcome to PC.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

CarolinaDC said:


> I recently discovered I am an INTJ , and no wonder why I had so many issues with relationships. Always thinking, what is wrong with me, Why can't I be more extroverted..oh well, I have been reading this forum and find it deeply interesting. Feel free to comment on your impressions on nthe INTJ female, there is not a lot of us for what I read...
> TIA
> Carol


Greetings CarolinaDc! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Its great to see INTJ females joining. You guys are just too rare.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome INTJ women. Oh how I am attracted to your intelligence.
The truest line ever: keep your enemies close and your INTP's closer.


----------



## Azeron (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi,

Becouse of my studies I have few INTJ females around, and well, quite a lot more INTP and INTJ males. What I've noticed with INTJ is that males quite often seem arrogant and have that sort of pope-syndrome (=being always 'right'). But when it comes to females, they just seem confident with themselves, not arrogant in any way. 

I might be imagining but I think NTJ personality is one of the most easiest to spot on subtle cues on the face shape. Besides that I would never guess INTJ gals being such a smarties.

And for being such a wierdos at least in ones youth, its pretty much the definition of INT personalityroud:. But I think its pretty fair trade for intelligence.:tongue:

Hope you enjoy your time here!


----------

